# Dry fertilizer in Toronto



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Where can I get those dry fertilizer you mix up with your own measurement base on your needs?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

At any hydroponics store 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Uh, I did a search and I found ones that were "geared" towards another plant hobby, if you know what I mean.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They use the same ferts. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Some sell them, some don't, so its actually not as easy as "a hydroponics store." I wasted a day going off that kind of advice about a year ago. 

I have been using hydrotech hydroponics in Markham and Scarborough. They sell a bulk ferts 6 pack, from which you can purchase what you need individually. They also carry a trace, though they do not have a GH booster.


----------

